
These paper-airplane drones may one day save your life - uptown
http://www.recode.net/2017/1/12/14245816/disposable-drones-paper-darpa-save-your-life-otherlab
======
remarkEon
>The autonomous disposable paper drone flies like a glider, meaning it has no
motor on board. It does have a small computer, as well as sensors that are
programed to adjust the aircraft’s control surfaces, like on its wings or
rudder, that determine where the aircraft will travel and land.

Does anyone have any experience developing for things like this? Reading this
article it reminded me of a conversation I had with a friend about how "busy"
the drone space might get, and how we spend (probably too much) time writing
simple control scripts in kOS. How close is that to having real world
applications?

~~~
dogma1138
This is in effect an unpowered loitering munition aka a gliding bomb just one
that is made out of paper and possibly will carry something less explosive.

We have these things in use, you mark your target and based on your altitude,
speed and heading and atmospheric conditions the computer calculates the
release envelope and that's it.

Guidance kits like SPICE or munitions like SDB or JSOW are very accurate and
have quite a long range considering their size.

------
david-given
Someone's been reading Vernor Vinge; fire these out of pneumatic cannons for
launch, and you'd have his UP/Ex from _Rainbows End_.

